# New Shipment!



## Frank's_Aquarium (May 15, 2011)

A new shipment of live stocks have arrived and should be ready for sale soon

An idea of the new live stocks

*Fish*

Red Head Koi Angelfish
Blushing Angelfish
Blushing Marble Angelfish
Glowlite Danio
Clown Killi
Golden Pencil
Micro Rasbora

and many more...

*Shrimp*

Gold Mountain Shrimp
Regular (Red / Brown) Extra Large Mountain Shrimp
Sakura Lazurite Shrimp
Sakura Red Shrimp
Green Shrimp
Pearl Shrimp
Red Crystal Shrimp ~ S grade
Purple Crystal Shrimp
Yamato Shrimp

*Shrimp Accessories*

Catus Wood
Drift Wood Branch
Extra Large Fire Red Shrimp

If you have time, please drop by and check them out, it will definitly worth your time!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

What about plants? Specifically java fern.


----------



## Frank's_Aquarium (May 15, 2011)

trailblazer295 said:


> What about plants? Specifically java fern.


In 2-3 weeks


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

hi Frank, do you have tennis ball size marimo balls?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

do you know if you going to get any flame moss, downoi or sunset hygro?


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

how can we get there by TTC from downtown?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Probably the Kennedy bus from Kennedy station aaaallll the way up to Hwy 7.

Frank's on the north facing side on the very north of the "blocks" of shops. Look for Xeula (sp?) Vietnamese noodle shop and it's on the same side, IIRC.

HTH


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

wtac said:


> Probably the Kennedy bus from Kennedy station aaaallll the way up to Hwy 7.
> 
> Frank's on the north facing side on the very north of the "blocks" of shops. Look for Xeula (sp?) Vietnamese noodle shop and it's on the same side, IIRC.
> 
> HTH


to my knowledge Kennedy bus doesnt go past Steeles. So you would have to transfer onto a Markham bus (?).


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

You can take the subway to Finch subway station

and then take the Markham / York Region # 1 Bus, and get off at Kennedy Rd / Hwy 7

Peach tree plaza is just behind the gas station


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

archgop said:


> how can we get there by TTC from downtown?


Go to finch station, get on the viva pink, get off at the ymca and take the viva purple/green/yrt bus #8 North to Major Mack 
Frank's is only 1 viva stop away from the YMCA, and busses come at 15 minute intervals.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ThaChingster said:


> Go to finch station, get on the viva pink, get off at the ymca and take the viva purple/green/yrt bus #8 North to Major Mack
> Frank's is only 1 viva stop away from the YMCA, and busses come at 15 minute intervals.


+1 for this post now i know how to get there lol!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*flame moss*



coldmantis said:


> do you know if you going to get any flame moss, downoi or sunset hygro?


frank does have some flame moss on rock.

7.50 per piece.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*way to franks*



archgop said:


> how can we get there by TTC from downtown?


from downtown, there are 3 ways.

1) get to finch station, take the blue viva bus to richmond hill centre, then get off and transfer to purple viva (markham stouville hospital) and then get off at kennedy and hwy 7 stop. then walk back south to the chinese plaza called, peach tree centre and frank's aquarium is behind the HSBC bank beside a restaurant called 3,6,9, SHANGHAI DIMSUM

OR

2) get to finch station, take steeles east bound to kennedy and get off at kennedy and wait at the YRT bus stop at the north west side of kennedy and steeles and take the #8 YRT bus, to kennedy and hwy 7 then walk back south to the chinese plaza called, peach tree centre and frank's aquarium is behind the HSBC bank beside a restaurant called 3,6,9, SHANGHAI DIMSUM

OR

3) Take subway until kennedy station then get on the 43 northbound bus to steeles, and wait at the YRT bus stop at the north west side of kennedy and steeles and take the #8 YRT bus, to kennedy and hwy 7 then walk back south to the chinese plaza called, peach tree centre and frank's aquarium is behind the HSBC bank beside a restaurant called 3,6,9, SHANGHAI DIMSUM


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*viva pink*



thachingster said:


> go to finch station, get on the viva pink, get off at the ymca and take the viva purple/green/yrt bus #8 north to major mack
> frank's is only 1 viva stop away from the ymca, and busses come at 15 minute intervals.


viva pink only operates during rush hours, approx 6am-9am and 3pm-6pm

check www.yrt.com to make sure.

and yes, frank has tennis ball size moss balls!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

do you have any 8.8 lb fluval stratum shrimp substrate? if so, how much is it?

also, how much is the cactus wood?


----------



## Frank's_Aquarium (May 15, 2011)

splur said:


> do you have any 8.8 lb fluval stratum shrimp substrate? if so, how much is it?
> 
> also, how much is the cactus wood?


$28.75

big piece $5
small piece $3

the last piece of flame moss were sold today!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

mr_bako said:


> viva pink only operates during rush hours, approx 6am-9am and 3pm-6pm


Well I thought people would only go during rush hours because during the daytime people usually have work/school


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, 

Can you please tell me what type of micro rasbora's you have in and for how much? Thanks!


Laura


----------



## MrLimpet (Jan 10, 2010)

Was there on Thursday and picked up a shoal of purple harlequins. They don't seem to school as much as regular harlequins but there purple colour and golden metallic heads are are pretty stunning.
As for micro rasboras, not 100percent sure, but I think the ones he had were Microrasbora erythromicron.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Corrections.


Cactus wood is 

$3.50 for 4-5''
$5.00 for 6-8''
$15 for 2 ft

there are also hengeli rasbora, and chilli rasbora also.

Hengeli - (not too sure) 3 each, or 5 for 10$
chilli - 3 each, or 2 for 5$, or 5 for 10$


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

carrying Shirakura products?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*products*



J-P said:


> carrying Shirakura products?


nope, we only carry mosura, borneowild, and fluval shrimp products at the moment.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

if you want to expand with Shirakura .. let me know


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

is there any HC cuba?
also, how much are the cheapest CRS, what grade are they?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

cheapest crs are grade b, for 7.15
then A grades at 10.75

no HC cuba at the moment


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Ohhh man!! I need one of those cactus wood! Or cholla wood!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I heard from Frank that another new shippment is coming in tonight

with a lot of small community fish

including Galaxy Rosbara, and lot of colorful tetra...


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

can't wait!  I'll come for a visit again either tomorrow or friday lol.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm going there tmrw, has anyone been there yet? 


What new shipment does frank have?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*cholla wood*



brapbrapboom said:


> Ohhh man!! I need one of those cactus wood! Or cholla wood!


cholla wood buy it at frank's aquarium! big pieces and small pieces available

4''-12''


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

does anyone know whether there are cardinals/neon tetras? what price?

or what rasboras there are? what price?

thanks!!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

how much for driftwood?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

alexxa said:


> how much for driftwood?


16$ for a medium piece about 10-12'' big


----------

